# Trip on the Tioga Central RR.



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Back home from the trip to Wellsboro, PA. 

We took a sunset ride on the Tioga Central RR. The motive power was from two Alco RS3's, one a 1949 and one a 1950 build of 2000 hp and 1000 hp respectively. Some of the equipment came from C&N (?), the Tioga Central stuff was from Tioga New York. The line was originally built in 1836 (?) and extended, rebuilt in 1871 (?). In 1970 (?) the line was routed around the lake that was dammed by the Army Corps of Engineers for flood control. It was once part of the Lehigh Valley RR which explains the black diamond symbol behind the TCRR logo. I tried to record the horn, but needed to plug my ears so the camera is a bit off center.

All in all it was a fun ride,


http://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/TiogaCentral#


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bunker on 06/06/2009 2:58 PM
Back home from the trip to Wellsboro, PA. 

We took a sunset ride on the Tioga Central RR. The motive power was from two Alco RS3's, one a 1949 and one a 1950 build of 2000 hp and 1000 hp respectively. Some of the equipment came from C&N (?), the Tioga Central stuff was from Tioga New York. The line was originally built in 1836 (?) and extended, rebuilt in 1871 (?). In 1970 (?) the line was routed around the lake that was dammed by the Army Corps of Engineers for flood control. It was once part of the Lehigh Valley RR which explains the black diamond symbol behind the TCRR logo. I tried to record the horn, but needed to plug my ears so the camera is a bit off center.

All in all it was a fun ride,


http://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/TiogaCentral#


Thanks for the report and the pics! 
yes, the TC is a great operation, one of the best in the area..
if you dont mind, I can clear up a few of your questions..


The locos in your photo are an Alco RS3m (number 506) and an Alco S2 (number 14)

all the locos came over from Owego, NY, which is in Tioga County, NY.

The railroad's name, Tioga Central, happens to work fine in both locations,

because Owego is in Tioga County, NY..and Wellsboro is in Tioga County, PA!
no name change necessary! 


the reservoirs were built as flood control after the big 1971 flood, hurricane Agnes.

they were built beginning in 1973, and through the mid-late 70's.


The route was originally the Tioga Railway, 1840, and is best known as being part
of the New York Central's Fallbook line..

it was never part of the Lehigh Valley..
the locos wear a LV-inspired paint scheme because the first Tioga Central, in Owego, NY, *did* run on a former LV branch..
but the current line out of Wellsboro PA, (that the excursion runs on) was NYC, not LV..

they just kept the paintscheme when they moved from Owego to Wellsboro in 1994. 


Scot


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

A small nit, 
Hurricane Agnes was in 1972 I believe. 
Tom


----------

